# 20 Gal H Setup....need Help



## tpet96 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok. I'm in a small apartment, and need some input. I've set up a 20 G H aquarium, and I'll list the setup below:

20G H
Eheim Professional II 2026 Canister Filter
(Loaded with EHFIMECH, and SubstratePRO, as well as 2 filter pads and carbon pad)
Undergravel filter setup for reverse flow with Penguin Power Filter w/sponge filter intake
100W Heater
Air Pump with 6" Airstone

I will be filling the aquarium tomorrow, and doing a fishless cycle with ammonia and CYCLE additive. 

Now for my research part, and where I need your help. I've been wanting to raise Ryukin's my whole life. I'm a little restriced on space right now with only the 20 gallon. 

My question. Would it be safe to raise 1, or even 2, or should I not even attempt it right now? Most places I've seen suggest 20 gallon for 1, and some have even suggested 2 in 20 gallon, but that seems a lot to me as they will grow to a decent size with care.

Also, if you suggest only 1, what fish could I add to it (small, bottom or something) to fill up a little space in the aquarium. 

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

The problem with a small goldfish tank is that, yes, they do look bare. They appear empty with one or even two fish, but we need to understand that this is needed to insure the fish's survival (so they can thrive as well). So this said, I do not recommend smaller tanks for goldfish. When you get something larger (at least 55 gallons), then you can add more goldfish and maybe some other bottom feeding - goldfish friendly - fish. Until then, you will only get away with one goldfish and even with just one in a 20 gallon tank, you will need to do lots of water changes to keep high quality water conditions.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

To get away from the bare look of the tank, try adding natural decorations. Bamboo and large round stones look wonderful in goldfish tanks and give it a bit more of a "full" look.


----------



## tpet96 (Sep 5, 2005)

Can I get away with some sort of a small bottom fish or something? Or is that not advised? Not really sure. Thanks!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

When I tried adding a SMALL bottom fish to my aquarium, my largest (7 inch) goldfish tried to eat it.. head first. It would have been a disaster if I hadn't noticed.. Luckily only that small bottom fish died.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You might get away with a clown pleco if you have lots of hiding places. They are a little sensitive to ammonia though, so you'd have to be on top of your water changes 2-3x per week, most likely. If you have that kind of time to dedicate, you might be ok. Remember the golden-fishy rule...if it is small enough to go in the mouth, it will go in the mouth


----------

